# Service sink  DEUX



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Service sink, not in the definitions chapter #2

Is a floor sink a service sink or can any sink be a service sink?

Beauty shop B-occupancy requires a service sink (Table 403.1) and they have a double bowl type kitchen sink in washer/dryer room, would this meet the service sink requirement or should I make em dance a jig (brudgers term) and put a floor type (mop sink) in.

Is the service sink for washing hands or mops?

pc1


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 23, 2011)

The commentary indicates that service sinks are "intended to be of a type suitable for janitorial and building maintenance purposes."


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 23, 2011)

In the last sentance of the commentary for 2009 IPC SECTION 418 SINKS, it states: 'Although the most common classification is kitchen sinks, this section also regulates service sinks, bar sinks, mop sinks and wash sinks.'

I know it does little to define a service sink it does however list it separate from a mop sink.

We have always allowed any other sink that is not the required lavatory to count as a service sink.


----------



## steveray (Sep 23, 2011)

Check with your local health department also...they may hold some sway over that...they hate when you rinse the mop in the hand wash or veggie sink!


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 23, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> The commentary indicates that service sinks are "intended to be of a type suitable for janitorial and building maintenance purposes."


I just read that, love learning new stuff. I think that we would still let an owner or DP call out any extra sink that is not in a counter be used as a service sink.


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 23, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I just read that, love learning new stuff. I think that we would still let an owner or DP call out any extra sink that is not in a counter be used as a service sink.


I would agree.  In some small tenant spaces it's not very practical to install a mop/slop sink and a sink in the break room might be adequate.


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 23, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> Check with your local health department also...they may hold some sway over that...they hate when you rinse the mop in the hand wash or veggie sink!


If the owner or DP submit plans and document a health department required hand sink or a food prep sink as a service sink then our Health Department would scream loud and long. Those HD guys scare me, and just about everyone else. Naw just kidding - They are great to work with and good people who really care about the community.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Steveray has indicated the main concern, all that hair!

This sink is in a cabinet with counter top in the utility room.

pc1


----------

